# New Patient



## andi (Apr 4, 2008)

If a patient is new to the practice and 1st time seen was admitted to the hospital. Then having a new patient visit here at the office.  Can we charge a new patient CPT or is it considered established at this point?
Thank you


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 4, 2008)

andi said:


> If a patient is new to the practice and 1st time seen was admitted to the hospital. Then having a new patient visit here at the office.  Can we charge a new patient CPT or is it considered established at this point?
> Thank you



No, because the pt was already seen in the hospital  for that first face to face by your physician/practice, I have a hard time getting that thru to my doc's because we round at the hospital and on d/c tell the pt to follow-up with us in the office.


If you look up the description for a New Pt visit in the cpt book I believe it may clarify for you.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Jackie Stack (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree with Roxanne. They would be an established patient. We sometimes have difficulity with patients who were not our patients when we saw them in the hospital and then they transfer to us and also newborns. For some reason my providers like to try to make them new instead of established when they are seen in the office.


----------

